# circular saw tripping breaker



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Used my trusty ol' Dewalt DW364 today for a couple long rips in old 2x4 studs. These are rock hard , true 2 inch thick pieces of wood.

The first time I plugged the saw in and pulled the trigger the 20 amp breaker tripped. Nothing else was on the circuit. 

Reset the breaker and all was well for a couple cuts. 

Twenty minutes later was ready to make another cut and the same thing happened. After resetting the breaker I made a couple cuts without a problem.

Trips the breaker on start up, but not under load.

Tried a couple other tools in the same receptacle and had no problems, so makes me think it's the saw.

I've had it for about 16 or 17 years and it has seen A LOT of use. It's the older 13 amp model.

Question is, how do I troubleshoot this? Took it apart slightly and wires in the handle seem pretty secure. 

Thanks for any help--Bill


----------



## idlewatcher (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like it's a voltage regulator issue. As you are probably well aware of, tools of that sort are very much like HVAC units - their amp output is far more upon startup than on load.

Could always try to upgrade your circuit to a higher rating and see if that does the trick.

Also, might want to check the ground. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

idlewatcher said:


> Could always try to upgrade your circuit to a higher rating and see if that does the trick.
> :


NO, you can't.


You may have a weak breaker. Try another circuit. If no problem there, it is likely a weak breaker. You can replace it or just use a different circuit.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Replace the brushes......

Gary


----------

